# New boy from Portugal



## Kiseki (Nov 27, 2006)

Just wanted to say hi to everyone.

I'm from Portugal and struggling to become a professional makeup artist et all, I'm obsessed with MAC and several other makeup lines and liked the ambiance of these forae.

Hopefully will learn a lot from you all.


----------



## n_c (Nov 27, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## IcePrincess2250 (Nov 27, 2006)

welcome!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Nov 27, 2006)

to Specktra!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Nov 27, 2006)

welcome to specktra


----------



## daisydeadpetals (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi and welcome!!  This is a great place to learn


----------



## juli (Nov 27, 2006)

to Specktra!


----------



## Dawn (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 29, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Juneplum (Dec 1, 2006)

oh yeah! another mac boy


----------



## caffn8me (Dec 18, 2006)

Hi there!  Belated welcome to Specktra.  Great to see you're already really active here


----------



## tanitabg (Dec 18, 2006)

*hi*

Wellcome  )


----------



## User40 (Dec 18, 2006)

and welcome to Specktra!


----------



## jayme (Dec 19, 2006)

jayme


----------



## anaibb (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi! 
I'm from Portugal too and just joined Spektra! It is trully addictive!
Can you help me out on where can I find any courses on makeup? I live near Lisbon (Cascais) and I'm willing to learn about it!

Thanks for your help!

Ana


----------



## Kiseki (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi Ana,

Off the top of my head, the two places that come to mind to learn about makeup are:

Vazarte (it's located in Lisbon near Príncipe Real) and Atelier Antónia Rosa. Hope this helps.


----------



## Ms. Z (Dec 12, 2007)

Welcome!​


----------



## gardersee (Oct 8, 2008)

Cheers


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 9, 2008)

Welcome and I hope you enjoy it here!  <3 mac boys <3


----------

